# Edgar's Trail Mix Recipe



## Edgar (Dec 19, 2014)

This is the time of year for trail mix, chex mix, Texas trash or whatever your favorite term might be. I have tasted many of these mixes over the years, but none that I like better than my own concoction. I make a lot of this every year and the number of requests for a container of it goes up every year. 

I was able to share some of my trail mix with a few IAP members this year, but I'm sorry that it's impossible for me to send some to everyone. The next best thing I can do is to share my recipe:

Dry Ingredients:
1 box each of Corn Chex, Rice Chex, Wheat Chex, Honey Nut Chex, Cinnamon Chex, Golden Grahams & Cinnamon Toast Crunch. (for a larger batch, add a box of Crispix & Life or double up on a couple of the primary cereals)
3-4 cups of Mini-pretzels or stick pretzels
3-4 cups of Corn Chips
1 jar (about 3 cups) Honey Roasted Peanuts
1 can Mixed Nuts
1 small jar or can of Macadamia Nuts
2-4 cups of Shoestring Potatoes
2-3 cups of Texas Pecan Halves (substitutions permitted if necessary)
1 bag Peanut M&Ms
1 bag Almond M&Ms

Basting Ingredients:
3/4 to 1 cup of Cooking Oil
1/4 cup of Worcestershire Sauce
2 Tablespoons of Seasoned Salt
3 Tablespoons of Tobasco Sauce

Mix all the dry ingredients except the M&Ms in a large container. Seven boxes of cereal will make enough for about 3 roasting pans; nine boxes will make enough for about 4 roasting pans.

The basting mix will make enough for 2 roasting pans. If you are baking one roasting pan full at a time, cut the ingredients in half.

Preheat the oven to 200˚F. Sprinkle 1/4 of the basting mix over the ingredients in the roasting pan, then bake for 2 hours. Stir the mix and sprinkle another 1/4 of the basting mix over the ingredients every 30 minutes. Sprinkle a couple handfuls of the M&Ms on top of the other ingredients at the start of the last 30 minutes of baking.

Let it cool, store in covered containers, eat & enjoy!

The recipe invites experimentation. You can eliminate some ingredients for a smaller batch or substitute other favorites of your own. Keep the honey, cinnamon & graham cereals and the honey roasted peanuts though - they are the main ingredients for the awesome-good taste of this recipe. And of course, you MUST keep the Texas pecans (if you can get them). 

You can also adjust the basting mix to taste. Add more hot sauce if you like things sharp or reduce it if you don't. You can also use mild tobasco instead of original or a combination of the two.

Have fun & enjoy
Edgar


----------



## D.Oliver (Dec 19, 2014)

Oh there should have been some kind of warning at the start of this post becasue now after I've seen the pictures I"m so hungry!


----------



## designer (Dec 19, 2014)

Crap!  Back to the grocery store.  I can't resist this one.


----------



## 1080Wayne (Dec 19, 2014)

Just curious Edgar , how many days does that last you


----------



## jeff (Dec 19, 2014)

After receiving a large sample of this from Edgar, and devouring that in 2 days (with not much help!), I had to make some. This is far and away the best snack mix I've ever had. I've given most of it away, and everyone loves it. One picky teenager said "words can't describe how yummy this is"

Edgar, I made three small changes: 

(1) I went a little heavy on the basting because I like the flavor and I had pretty large pans.

(2) For the heat in the baste, I used half Trappey's Red Devil Cayenne Pepper Sauce, and half Tabasco Chipotle Pepper Sauce. Gave a hint of smoky flavor and perfect heat.

(3) I added two cups of sesame sticks.  

I bought plastic Santa containers at the dollar store which worked perfectly. I filled about 6 of those and 8 regular medium sized cookie tins. Next year I will start earlier and get this in the mail to more family and friends.


----------



## Edgar (Dec 19, 2014)

1080Wayne said:


> Just curious Edgar , how many days does that last you



I start making the stuff right after Thanksgiving & it seems that the demand increases every year. This year I made 3 complete batches of the recipe. I give most of it away, but I always hold back enough to last me through Feb. It takes about that long to get burned out on it for the year, but a couple months later, I'm already looking forward to Dec.


----------



## Edgar (Dec 19, 2014)

jeff said:


> After receiving a large sample of this from Edgar, and devouring that in 2 days (with not much help!), I had to make some. This is far and away the best snack mix I've ever had. I've given most of it away, and everyone loves it. One picky teenager said "words can't describe how yummy this is"
> 
> Edgar, I made three small changes:
> 
> ...



Thanks Jeff - I'm really glad that you & your family enjoyed it and I like the mods that you made. I enjoy tweaking it myself a little each year.

Thanks also for all that you do for us here at IAP. I thought a little surprise was appropriate for the one guy who does so much every day to make it possible for the rest of us to enjoy this amazing forum, yet never participates directly in any of the activities & contests that all the rest of us get to enjoy so much.

Merry Christmas
Edgar


----------



## mark james (Dec 19, 2014)

I came home from work to find BOTH my daughter (19 - home from College) and my wife "cherry picking the showstring potatoes!!!  (Edgar - double/triple that element!).

Edgar and I traded some "stuff." and I got home a bit late for the trail mix....  But the packing material was...  WOOD!!!!!

Thanks Edgar!


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Dec 20, 2014)

So can we expect our mugs to be filled with this delectable mixture this year, Jeff?  
(On second thought, customs would probably enjoy the snack as they confiscated my mug)


----------



## Edgar (Dec 22, 2014)

*Sassafras!!!!!*



mark james said:


> I came home from work to find BOTH my daughter (19 - home from College) and my wife "cherry picking the showstring potatoes!!!  (Edgar - double/triple that element!).
> 
> Edgar and I traded some "stuff." and I got home a bit late for the trail mix....  But the packing material was...  WOOD!!!!!
> 
> Thanks Edgar!



My box of "stuff" from Mark was waiting for me at the office this morning. I knew the birdhouse was coming, but Mark added a great selection of wood blocks, including a lot of sassafras! Man that stuff smells good.

There's a little birdie at my house just waiting to make its home in this gorgeous birdhouse. Thanks Mark - you're the best! :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## bedangerous (Dec 22, 2014)

Gee Edgar, that is really a Texas sized batch of munchies. What size party do you make that for.
Mitch


----------



## Edgar (Dec 22, 2014)

bedangerous said:


> Gee Edgar, that is really a Texas sized batch of munchies. What size party do you make that for.
> Mitch



My wife & I aren't much for parties, but we eat about 2 of those roasting pans full ourselves. This year was the most I ever made - I gave away about 25 containers & brought a couple to the office for our munch hounds. 

I needed the extra this year because my daughter is a pharmaceutical rep & asked for 10 containers to give to some of the clinics she calls on as a thank you for all the support she has gotten this year. The final results won't be announced until Feb, but as of the end of Q3, she was #1 in their national sales force. Fingers crossed.


----------



## jeff (Dec 22, 2014)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> So can we expect our mugs to be filled with this delectable mixture this year, Jeff?
> (On second thought, customs would probably enjoy the snack as they confiscated my mug)



Every bit I made is gone! And I don't mean just out of my hands. Everyone who received it ate it all and inquired about more.


----------



## mark james (Dec 22, 2014)

Edgar...  I've read your website...  Was making cookies today with my mother, who came from Heidelberg in 1950, at age 20.  Last of 11 siblings, youngest 8 survived the war, parents both gone by age 6 for my mom.

She ate 1/4 of your trail mix...  :tongue::tongue::tongue:.

It passed muster!  Ya dun good my friend!


----------



## Jeff turns (Dec 24, 2014)

Edgar your (my) trail mix is awesome made 2 batches yesterday . Went over well Awesome taste and everybody loved it. Down to about 1/2 roaster.


----------



## wob50 (Dec 24, 2014)

Edgar and Jeff  do you take PayPal want to put in a order lol


----------



## Mrs. Charlie_W (Dec 25, 2014)

What a neat idea to share your recipe.


----------



## Bill Sampson (Dec 29, 2014)

*Trail mix*

Edgar,
My first attempt at your trail mix just came out of the oven. All I say is, WOW!! Even warm it tastes great. I'm not so sure I want to share it with anyone. 
Thanks for sharing.

Bill Sampson, Richmond


----------



## D.Oliver (Dec 30, 2014)

Just sampled this myself and all I can say is "He wasn't lying when he said it was the best!"  Umm Umm Good.


----------



## duffus (Aug 15, 2015)

*trail mix*

Thanks Edgar for the recipe, the tribe will love it. I am new to pen turning and am trying to learn the ropes    Thanks And GOD bless  Steve


----------



## firewhatfire (Aug 16, 2015)

I would leave out all of the cinnamon stuff.  Other than that, its all good

never thought of adding corn chips to the mix, we have always used bugles instead


----------



## Wayne (Jun 12, 2021)

Now Accessible from the Library Menu Under "Uncategorized -  Misc" - Edgar's Famous Holiday Trail Mix

Library Menu


----------

